# "ticking" sound when turning left slowly



## mr_iceman (Sep 3, 2004)

recently..when im travelling at a slow speed of around 20kmph, i hear a ticking noise. sort of the same noise you'd hear when you have something stuck to your tyre like a large sticker or something and beating the road.

now that noise can be heard bit louder if i kinda fully rotate the steering wheel while turning left at any street.
(im 100% sure theres nothing stuck on the wheel..i checked it 5 times)
the noise SEEMS to be comming from the front left wheel.
what could that be?
a friend said it might be something about the ball bearing in wheel.
can someone clarify this if possible, and how it could be resolved?


----------



## 00StockSentra (Aug 27, 2004)

I believe this may be your CV joints.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

it'll be your cv joint if it occurs only when turning AND acclerating at the same time.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Could be a wheel bearing. No point in not checking them.


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

I have the exact same problem with my car...how ever my car is to the point that I need to replace my whole axel assembly...so fix it early not 6 months from now like I've done.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

well if your cv boot tore, you could just replace the boot, but you'll end up replacing the axel eventually. 

i need to do my left axel today

and i fixed my right cv boot 3 days after it tore, but it already knocks on very sharp left turns


----------

